# Murray BMX... ?



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 23, 2018)

I've had this for probably 20 years now... stuffed it in a shed and forgot all about it until recently. What is it? I know it's built by Murray, but Googling for "Murray BMX" I don't see anything quite like it.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 24, 2018)

I had this one it had a Sears badge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks guys! Looks like there were quite a few variations on basically the same bike.


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi DS, Here you go the final job with some changes, thanks for all.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 20, 2018)

Good job man, that looks great!  It had languished in a chicken-coop for over almost 20 years since I found it.... I'm happy that it found a good home!


----------



## Bryan Akens (Feb 7, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I've had this for probably 20 years now... stuffed it in a shed and forgot all about it until recently. What is it? I know it's built by Murray, but Googling for "Murray BMX" I don't see anything quite like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 775662



Yes  it  is  a Murray...probably  sold  by  Sears.....The  "Non  functional"  spring  fork  is  your  best  clue!!!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 7, 2019)

Bryan Akens said:


> Yes  it  is  a Murray...probably  sold  by  Sears.....The  "Non  functional"  spring  fork  is  your  best  clue!!!!



Non functional?  Same fork design that Murray was using since the late 50's, and it works good.


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Nov 25, 2019)

Works good? Works Great!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 25, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Non functional? Same fork design that Murray was using since the late 50's, and it works good.




                  Hmmmmmmmmmm......My fork seems to be a little " TIGHT"..............it just doesn't spring like the others .    Please give me some help / advice .    I want to have SOME spring.


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Nov 26, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm......My fork seems to be a little " TIGHT"..............it just doesn't spring like the others .    Please give me some help / advice .    I want to have SOME spring.
> 
> View attachment 1101643



Your Bicycle, is a 26"?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 26, 2019)

doel cruz garcia said:


> Your Bicycle, is a 26"?




         Yes , 26"       Darn thing just feels Locked up. Is there supposed to be much spring action ? I heard it takes a lot of pressure to make it spring...........Does that sound right ?


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Nov 26, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yes , 26"       Darn thing just feels Locked up. Is there supposed to be much spring action ? I heard it takes a lot of pressure to make it spring...........Does that sound right ?



For that kind of bike, you must have to get the another forks, check out this one on the link, cus you have a 20" Bicycle fork.
>>>> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111477912637


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 26, 2019)

doel cruz garcia said:


> For that kind of bike, you must have to get the another forks




       These bikes came with a LARGER version of the 20 "  STYLE. It's just too hard to get it to spring.       It's for a 26" wheel .  I believe it to be Original to the bike  .


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Nov 27, 2019)

ok, you have to unscrew the four screws that it brings near the rubber mount and put grease or 4WD so that this way it works normally, luck with project.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 27, 2019)

doel cruz garcia said:


> ok, you have to unscrew the four screws that it brings near the rubber mount and put grease or 4WD so that this way it works normally, luck with project.




        That makes sense ....................I never thought to do that .    THANK YOU !!


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Nov 27, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That makes sense ....................I never thought to do that .    THANK YOU !!



Good luck in the proyect my friend.


----------

